# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Koi Lokal ato Impor ?

## startime

Secara kasat mata bagaimana membedakan koi lokal dan impor ?
Apakah betul kalo koi impor lebih cepat growingnya ?
any comment ?

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fahrial

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## maris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak chester

Maaf pak, dulu saya kira dari philipina... eh taunya dari jakarta. Gimana cerita frynya Pak? 
Susah pak wong luar kota jakarta selalu ada waktu dateng ke Jakarta. makanya koleksi koi kita apa adanya... he...he... 

Salam
Gom

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Saya sudah lihat ikan2 Abang di website tersebut dan saya kira ikan ikan tersebut sangat pantas untuk sebagai garden fish. Kalo buat turun di kontes mungkin agak berdarah-darah perjuangannya untuk dapat nomor tapi boleh saja dicoba, who knows? Anyway kalo kita sudah suka dengan ikan tertentu dan sangat enjoy dalam groomingnya, ikan kontes atawa bukan tidak terlalu signifikan. Ikan kontes bisa kita miliki kapan saja kalo kita punya dana cukup tapi buat saya itu tidak substantif dalam koi keeping. Kalau kita sudah enjoy dengan ikan seratus ribu perak satu mengapa harus beli yang 200 ribu?
> cheers


Ha.....a....aaaaa

Pak Chester... nggak diadu tarung kok... tapi kalau sampai berdarah-darah yah saya ngerti itu berarti ibarat Daud/David ngelawan Goliath dong, he...e...e...e. Ok lah, namanya juga belajar pak; pelajaran disini tidak saja belajar melihat atau memilih ikan, termasuk juga menaksir harga ikan yah, dan terakhir belajar mempelajari sifat dan karakter penjual-penjual koi. 
Ikan-ikan itu sekitar 20 cm lah, satunya seharga 750K, nggak tahu itu kemurahan atau kemahalan. Tadinya sih rencananya mau dirawat untuk tujuan belajar ikut kontes setahun ke depan atau ??? Namun kalau petuah ahli bilang low grade, yah saya harus cari lagi cikal-bakal yang lain, he...he...e....e...e... 
Thanks Pak.

Salam 
Gm Sirait

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## INdragonZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

kayaknya om kolor lagi backwash forum nih   ::

----------

